# Sign Makeing



## Al. Pickering (Dec 22, 2009)

Think Im going to order the Rockler templates #30610 leters and
#30599 numbers
#33967 3/8 Bushing
to get started. Looks good???


----------



## tdsapp (Apr 23, 2009)

Alvin,

I am not a sign guy just yet so I can't answer your question. But I thought I might suggest you try this part of the forum, Sign Making - Router Forums. It's not used as much but you might find your question already answered, or find a few more guys that watch that area but not the bushings and templates area. 

Tim


----------

